#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Απορίες

## manman

1. Σε αυθαίρετο όροφο που δεν υπάρχουν σχέδια Πολεοδομίας, θεωρούνται αποδεικτικά στοιχεία παλαιότητας οι κατόψεις και τα συμβόλαια της σύστασης;

2. Ιδιοκτήτης κτηρίου που έχει ενταχθεί με τον 4014 και ακόμα πληρώνει δόσεις, θα προχωρήσει σε σύσταση. Με τον 4014 δεν μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή να βγάλω βεβαίωση. Πρέπει να ενταχθεί στον 4178;

3. Τι χρήματα ζητάμε για μεταφορά από 4014 σε 4178;

4. Πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να ενταχθούν οι δηλώσεις του 4014 στον 4178;

5. Αν κάποιος δεν επιθυμεί την ένταξη και στον 4014. Πρέπει τα σχέδια και η στατική μελέτη να υποβληθούν έως 30/09;

6. Με τις περιπτώσεις του 3843 τι γίνεται; θα υπαχθούν και αυτοί στο νέο νόμο;

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Το παρόν θέμα κλειδώνει. 
Θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθούν τόσα θέματα όσα και τα ερωτήματα, εφόσον ανήκουν σε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες.
Το γεγονός ότι όλα τα ερωτήματα αφορούν τις δηλώσεις των αυθαιρέτων με τον Ν.4178/13 δεν αρκεί για να δημιουργηθεί ένα και μόνο ένα θέμα.

Παρακαλούμε δημιουργήστε τα κατάλληλα θέματα με αντιπροσωπευτικούς τίτλους και στις κατάλληλες θεματικές κατηγορίες.

----------

